# How much Acana should I be feeding?



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I just switched my dog to Acana pretty recently but all of the feeding guidelines contradict each other. I need to be feeding her as though she is a 10lb dog. 

The trial bag says for an 11lb dog to feed 1/3 cup a day
The actual bag says 2-12lbs is 1/3 cup -3/4 cup a day
The website says for an 11lb dog to feed 1/4 cup a day
A download from their website says for 11lb dog to feed 1/2 cup a day

So what the heck haha. Im really confused as how much I should be feeding her.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

We feed Brewster 1/4 cup per day and he is a 5lb dog.. I'd assume to just double that? So 3/4 cup per day? Sorry I'm not of more help, I'm sure some more ladies will chime in as well.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't go by the feeding guides. I go by how many calories my dog needs. I feed Onyx as if she was 7.5 lbs (she's 8.8 lbs) and she gets around 120-130 calories a day because that's what was recommended. That's about how much she gets when I feed all raw too, which is what the percentage calculator recommended as well.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I would first follow the instructions on the bag. If you find her gaining too much weight you should reduce the amount and if you think she is loosing weight then simply feed her a bit more. I never really feed according to the guidelines and just feed by heart and also reducing the amount according to how many treats/chews Rocky is getting.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma get's just a tad less than two tablespoons (1/8c) morning and night. She is 2.7lbs.


----------

